# Motorbike tank!!!!!!!



## ZE52414




----------



## ZE52414

https://m.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-SCHW...214003?hash=item44114078b3:g:kJQAAOSwc2FaGzbR


----------



## bobcycles

Seller doesn't even know what year the tank is....but somehow decides what he's got is worth 1500.00

Lordy


----------



## catfish

bobcycles said:


> Seller doesn't even know what year the tank is....but somehow decides what he's got is worth 1500.00
> 
> Lordy




But he knows it's a schwinn! Cha-ching!


----------



## David Larson

Ah yes, I figured it would show up on here before tonight was over lol...

So my question: What is the story on the emblem in the circle part of the decal? I can't find a picture reference to that emblem anywhere.


----------



## Jay81

bobcycles said:


> Seller doesn't even know what year the tank is....but somehow decides what he's got is worth 1500.00
> 
> Lordy




There's a bid on it, so at least one person agrees on the value.


----------



## Freqman1

Jay81 said:


> There's a bid on it, so at least one person agrees on the value.




It wouldn't surprise me if that bid isn't from a CABEr in Cali! V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane

David Larson said:


> Ah yes, I figured it would show up on here before tonight was over lol...
> 
> So my question: What is the story on the emblem in the circle part of the decal? I can't find a picture reference to that emblem anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 715630




Those are just stickers or decals added by someone on top of the non-AS wheel.


----------



## David Larson

Autocycleplane said:


> Those are just stickers or decals added by someone on top of the non-AS wheel.




What year was the non-AS wheel? '35?


----------



## Autocycleplane

Freqman1 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if that bid isn't from a CABEr in Cali! V/r Shawn




Yeah, we’re so dumb out here. We should instead spend thousands to come to Midwest swaps to save a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Freqman1

Autocycleplane said:


> Yeah, we’re so dumb out here. We should instead spend thousands to come to Midwest swaps to save a few hundred bucks.




That's not what I was implying. Hell I bought one of these not too long ago and I've bought nice, complete bikes for less. If that BFG decal is legit there are a few savvy Schwinn guys out there and others elsewhere that wouldn't mind having something like that. I was thinking of someone in particular but don't want to ruin it for him if he is the bidder.


----------



## cyclingday

I'm not so sure, those are stickers applied over the non AS&Co wheel.
They look integral to me.


----------



## David Larson

cyclingday said:


> I'm not so sure, those are stickers applied over the non AS&Co wheel.
> They look integral to me.View attachment 715735 View attachment 715734 View attachment 715733





I knew those diamonds looked familiar....


----------



## David Larson

So for the Motorbike experts on here: 
Does the Motorbike tank change at all from '35 - '39? If so, what changes are made?

I haven't been able to find any threads on that subject in this site yet.


----------



## fordmike65

Anyone know if this tank can be shoehorned into a Colson frame? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## cyclingday

By the placement of the conduit hole, this tank appears to be a 36 model, but the lack of a battery clip suggests 35.
36/37 had D cell battery clips.
37 through 39 had sound louvers.
38/39 had lantern battery cages
39 had different strap locations.
Usually the BFG model had a Streamline decal, but this tank suggests there may have been another early version.


----------



## Autocycleplane

David Larson said:


> What year was the non-AS wheel? '35?




All the way up to 39 actually.


----------



## Autocycleplane

...


----------



## Autocycleplane

cyclingday said:


> I'm not so sure, those are stickers applied over the non AS&Co wheel.
> They look integral to me.View attachment 715735 View attachment 715734 View attachment 715733




Yeah you’re absolutely right. I just glanced at the crummy photos and didn’t see the same on the door side. Somebody ask the seller for a better shot of that wheel.


----------



## tripple3

To Archive


----------



## David Larson

Too bad someone brazed the hinge to repair it at some point in it's life - the paint would still be beautifully preserved on the left side as well.

Still an amazing tank though!


----------



## Jay81

Stare deeply into the decal...  You are getting very sleepy.......bid on the tank....


----------



## willswares1220

I had a 30's Schwinn "motorbike" hanging tank very similar to that one a few years back with only the spoked wheel decal ( without the AS )
It was sold through a Hardware Company and actually Mfg. by Schwinn. Mine was mounted on a complete motorbike bike minus the wheels. Schwinn changed up a few things, so it wasn't a duplicate of their model at the time.


----------



## PlasticNerd

two Bids now!!! I need this, but $$$$ The last piece


----------



## PlasticNerd

I think the decal without the AS was for non warranted bikes?


----------



## Autocycleplane

PlasticNerd said:


> I think the decal without the AS was for non warranted bikes?







 

I’ve heard other theories I don’t think are correct either. Hard to imagine this original Excelsior not having a warranty....


----------



## Autocycleplane

PlasticNerd said:


> two Bids now!!! I need this, but $$$$ The last piece View attachment 715896




I think you have the tall frame version rack:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-6-hole-rack-identification.121477/

And that isn't the correct tank for your project if that makes you feel any better about the bidding.


----------



## David Larson

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 715928
> 
> I’ve heard other theories I don’t think are correct either. Hard to imagine this original Excelsior not having a warranty....



That's got to be one of the nicest Original Paint Motorbikes on the planet. What an awesome color combo too!


----------



## Autocycleplane

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone know if this tank can be shoehorned into a Colson frame? Thanks in advance for the help!




Sure. Nothing a BFH can't fix.


----------



## Jay81

Autocycleplane said:


> Sure. Nothing a BFH can't fix.




BFH to the Colson frame to widen it?


----------



## Autocycleplane

Jay81 said:


> BFH to the Colson frame to widen it?




Exactly.


----------



## Freqman1

PlasticNerd said:


> two Bids now!!! I need this, but $$$$ The last piece View attachment 715896




Same bidder--probably raised his proxy bid to 1751.00 to try and prevent a snipe!


----------



## PlasticNerd

Autocycleplane said:


> I think you have the tall frame version rack:
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-6-hole-rack-identification.121477/
> 
> And that isn't the correct tank for your project if that makes you feel any better about the bidding.



The rack top in the pic is a postwar one. I have a correct one just doing some massaging on it!! Also why do you say the tank is wrong for my bike? Thx


----------



## PlasticNerd

Just noticed it’s a non gilled tank! Wrong for my frame, I do have a 1936 frame tho !!!


----------



## ZE52414

PlasticNerd said:


> Just noticed it’s a non gilled tank! Wrong for my frame, I do have a 1936 frame tho !!!



I knew it was you!


----------



## ZE52414

Ok it started at 1500 and with 2 bids how is this still at 1500??


----------



## saladshooter

Same bidder increased his max budget.


----------



## ZE52414

saladshooter said:


> Same bidder increased his max budget.



Got it now 

Hopefully the seller isn't on here @PlasticNerd 
You might end up paying record price for that tank lmao


----------



## PlasticNerd

ZE52414 said:


> Got it now
> 
> Hopefully the seller isn't on here @PlasticNerd
> You might end up paying record price for that tank lmao



Right? It’s a 1935, or early ‘36, too early for my frame . I do have a 1936 frame tho ..... hmmmm


----------



## Bikermaniac

Nice tank and with original paint and original decals, not easy to find. Just as a reference a 1936 jewelled tank (with plastic jewels) repainted not original decals went for $2,200 on ebay not long ago (sold by a Cabe member). I know we're not comparing apples to apples but it can give you an idea on the price.


----------



## catfish

It now has four bids. Two different bidders. This could be good!


----------



## keith kodish

If you look at the 1st pic,of the inside of the tank,you'll see 3 little dot/tack welds,had a clip. 1935 Cycleplane tank. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac

keith kodish said:


> If you look at the 1st pic,of the inside of the tank,you'll see 3 little dot/tack welds,had a clip. 1935 Cycleplane tank.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Yep, I noted that.


----------



## catfish

Now at $1700. And a third bidder has entered the action.


----------



## ZE52414

if it goes much higher I may have a tank listed on there lmao


----------



## Jay81

ZE52414 said:


> if it goes much higher I may have a tank listed on there lmao




Me too.


----------



## Kramai88

I’m starting to loosen the screws on mine. It will come off if it goes much higher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

I'm no expert here but I believe this is a fairly unique piece. I'm not sure when BFG started selling Schwinn built bikes but I'm guessing this had to be one of the earliest offerings. For anyone with an original black '35 BFG missing the tank this is pure gold. Unfortunately I believe people will try to use this as the price benchmark for the more common varieties of this tank. I'm just glad I got mine when I did because if you need one I think the price to play just got a lot higher. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder

I'm no expert on the value of Schwinn Parts but I thought I've seen them sell for close to two grand before.


----------



## bikewhorder

I'm no expert on the value of Schwinn Parts but I thought I've seen they sell for close to two grand before.


----------



## ZE52414

here's what I'm not understanding. The tank goes for 2000. Sometimes you see these bikes for sale for 2500. Not saying a 35 cycleplane would sell for 2500 but motorbike in general And this is talking mostly complete. Then you see a frame  bring 250$. The numbers are all over the place. So parting a motorbike out is clearly the best way to sell. Or do you just put a 5000$ price tag on it?


----------



## Freqman1

The last two '38 Motorbike tanks that I know sold went for $1100 and $1200. A jewel tank (Autocycle) with real deal jewels would likely crack the $2k mark. A few years ago I saw several nice, original Motorbikes sell in the $2500-3000 range--I ain't seen that lately though. Parting is such sweet sorrow and has caused lots of grief on this site so I don't wan to go down that rabbit hole. My point is that people may look to this auction as a bellwether of the market for all Motorbike tanks. V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane

Freqman1 said:


> The last two '38 Motorbike tanks that I know sold went for $1100 and $1200. A jewel tank (Autocycle) with real deal jewels would likely crack the $2k mark. A few years ago I saw several nice, original Motorbikes sell in the $2500-3000 range--I ain't seen that lately though. Parting is such sweet sorrow and has caused lots of grief on this site so I don't wan to go down that rabbit hole. My point is that people may look to this auction as a bellwether of the market for all Motorbike tanks. V/r Shawn




I agree that seems to be the going rate for a decent one, if it has original paint that can go up fast if someone needs it to finish up an original build. If I was doing a resto I wouldn't pay more than the 1100-1200 you mentioned.

I sold my rattle-canned jewel tank with plastic reflectors for $2200 on the feePay earlier this year. Started that bad boy at $.99 with no reserve and let her rip. The buyer and I should have worked it out via the Cabe, we both would have come out ahead.  

My theories on rising prices:

Scarcity caused partially by hoarding hobbyists. 

High prices willingly paid by those less patient or far removed from the Midwest honey holes or swaps (I'm both)

Economy is decent, unemployment pretty low
I remember how hard it still was to get decent prices in 2012....


----------



## ZE52414

Autocycleplane said:


> I agree that seems to be the going rate for a decent one, if it has original paint that can go up fast if someone needs it to finish up an original build. If I was doing a resto I wouldn't pay more than the 1100-1200 you mentioned.
> 
> I sold my rattle-canned jewel tank with plastic reflectors for $2200 on the feePay earlier this year. Started that bad boy at $.99 with no reserve and let her rip. The buyer and I should have worked it out via the Cabe, we both would have come out ahead.
> 
> My theories on rising prices:
> 
> Scarcity caused partially by hoarding hobbyists.
> 
> High prices willingly paid by those less patient or far removed from the Midwest honey holes or swaps (I'm both)
> 
> Economy is decent, unemployment pretty low
> I remember how hard it still was to get decent prices in 2012....



So what do you think a OG paint jewel tank with plastic reflectors would go for!?

Wait don't tell me...I don't want to do something stupid. Lmao


----------



## fordmike65

ZE52414 said:


> So what do you think a OG paint jewel tank with plastic reflectors would go for!?
> 
> Wait don't tell me...I don't want to do something stupid. Lmao


----------



## ZE52414

fordmike65 said:


>



Sold


----------



## Bikermaniac

I think and original paint, original decals and real glass jewels tank could reach $3,500.00 easily. Glass jewels alone are selling nowadays for ridiculous high prices that goes from $700 to $1,500 dll per set, and that's if you can find a set for sale.


----------



## cyclingday

It's amazing what two little faint diamonds will do for the value, when you've never seen it before.
The next one of these that pops up, will be like, oh yeah! That's just a 35 BFG Motorbike tank.
Lol!


----------



## ZE52414

Crunch time! 25 min to go and we reached the 2k mark.


----------



## buickmike

Walk away boys and whatever you do -don't look back


----------



## ZE52414




----------



## PlasticNerd




----------



## Freqman1

Ok who stepped up for that one? @cyclingday  ?


----------



## keith kodish

2,251 semolians.yikes. Schwinn=$'s.[emoji849]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

Freqman1 said:


> Ok who stepped up for that one? @cyclingday  ?



Wasn't me!
I would've liked to have seen the bike this tank came off of, just to see if there was any other unusual features.


----------



## ZE52414

cyclingday said:


> Wasn't me!
> I would've liked to have seen the bike this tank came off of, just to see if there was any other unusual features.



That was the first thing I checked when I ran across this tank. I went straight to the sellers other items just to see if the rest of it was blown apart.  
Someone must've needed this bad! Actually 6 people...


----------



## Bikermaniac

Awesome tank, good decals. I would say fair price.


----------



## sarmis

Sweet Dreams 
are a 
35 Double Diamond

I took the hard and expensive way, collecting separate parts, but it was worth it !!! 
Finding the tank, the frame, the forks, then a paper thin rear fender that grew in size rolling it, all top notch parts and the best restorer in the business to get to this !


----------



## Bikermaniac

sarmis said:


> Sweet Dreams
> are a
> 35 Double Diamond
> 
> I took the hard and expensive way, collecting separate parts, but it was worth it !!!
> Finding the tank, the frame, the forks, then a paper thin rear fender that grew in size rolling it, all top notch parts and the best restorer in the business to get to this !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 718845




That original paint Ranger tank...Sacrilege!


----------



## aasmitty757

Question for the experts... If this is a 35' tank because of the battery type used, what period in time in 1935 was the bottom conduit hole moved to the opposite side of the door?


----------



## sarmis

Bikermaniac said:


> That original paint Ranger tank...Sacrilege!




Actually the Ranger tank was traded for another 35 tank in last minute trading before paint prep began, so the original Ranger tank may have been saved


----------



## barneyguey

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 718747



S#/T O Dear!


----------



## aasmitty757

aasmitty757 said:


> Question for the experts... If this is a 35' tank because of the battery type used, what period in time in 1935 was the bottom conduit hole moved to the opposite side of the door?



@bobcycles @cyclingday


----------



## cyclingday

Good question, Kim.
I assume that the conduit hole got moved when the decision was made to put a fixed battery tray in the tank.
This BFG tank is unusual in that the conduit hole was on the right side, suggesting a 1936 issue, but it didn't have the battery tray suggesting 1935 issue.
I personally think the BFG tank was a 35 with nothing to base that on other than every other 36 tank I've seen in BFG trim had the Streamline decal on it.
This one just seemed to be earlier than that.


----------



## Kevauxtonic

Heres a little list of Schwinn parts that I need, and would be willing to trade the rack for and this might be easier for you to find (and ship)lol...
1)Mens Schwinn/ Mead locking forks with key
2)heavy duty worksman type rims with drum brakes fore and aft/ or S-2s with drum brakes (for my whizzer)
3) OG straightbar tank for a panther/ hornet
4) anything that you may have for a 1936 motorbike
5) jewelled parade bars
6)ANY whizzer, or Cruzzer motors or any of the main components that I can use on my motorized 36 motorbike. Obviously, i know some of these things are in greater abundance than others....and some of these guys have dozens of each at their disposal, like motors, or locking forks-and I could buy a new whizzer engine or a reconditioned one on ebay for about $400, locking forks about $200, worksman or front and rear drum brake type wheels that come on a whizzer or cruzzer probably about $350, and the rest of the stuff I dont really need, but if you had them, we could throw them in the pot? Im sure you know how difficult these legit, prewar 6 hole racks are to find, IF you can find them, and the price they command? Its a $500.00 part for sure-any day of the week-if you can locate one when you need it! Lol. Like i said, Id much rather trade than sell anyway-and the rack is yours-im not listing it or anything, so dont worry about missing out on it to another caber. Hopefully this makes it a bit easier on you, to locate any of these parts for trade-rather than the whole bike? Lemme know..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414

Kevauxtonic said:


> Heres a little list of Schwinn parts that I need, and would be willing to trade the rack for and this might be easier for you to find (and ship)lol...
> 1)Mens Schwinn/ Mead locking forks with key
> 2)heavy duty worksman type rims with drum brakes fore and aft/ or S-2s with drum brakes (for my whizzer)
> 3) OG straightbar tank for a panther/ hornet
> 4) anything that you may have for a 1936 motorbike
> 5) jewelled parade bars
> 6)ANY whizzer, or Cruzzer motors or any of the main components that I can use on my motorized 36 motorbike. Obviously, i know some of these things are in greater abundance than others....and some of these guys have dozens of each at their disposal, like motors, or locking forks-and I could buy a new whizzer engine or a reconditioned one on ebay for about $400, locking forks about $200, worksman or front and rear drum brake type wheels that come on a whizzer or cruzzer probably about $350, and the rest of the stuff I dont really need, but if you had them, we could throw them in the pot? Im sure you know how difficult these legit, prewar 6 hole racks are to find, IF you can find them, and the price they command? Its a $500.00 part for sure-any day of the week-if you can locate one when you need it! Lol. Like i said, i.d. much rather trade than sell anyway-and the rack is yours-im not listing it or anything, so dont worry about missing out on it to another caber. Hopefully this makes it a bit easier on you, to locate any of these parts for trade-rather than the whole bike? Lemme know..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




A 6 hole prewar schwinn rack runs 500$$!??? Did I read that wrong? Maybe a aerocycle rack in og condition will run you 500$. No way a 6 hole rack will fetch 250$ in my opinion.


----------



## Freqman1

ZE52414 said:


> A 6 hole prewar schwinn rack runs 500$$!??? Did I read that wrong? Maybe a aerocycle rack in og condition will run you 500$. No way a 6 hole rack will fetch 250$ in my opinion.



A decent prewar, six hole rack will bring $250--not so sure about $500 unless its a NOS chrome rack for a full boogie AC. V/r Shawn


----------



## frank 81

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone know if this tank can be shoehorned into a Colson frame? Thanks in advance for the help!



 A good body man can do it!!


----------

